# Peerless Superb maybe?



## Kuhrthehurt (Aug 12, 2017)

Bought this and another bike in Wisco.
Kinda crusty but I'm gonna ride it eventually.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice score... what's the bottom bracket serial number look like?? Love to see the wood rims in Wisconsin..thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike j (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice bones... looks a lot like this 1914. Have fun w/ it.


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 13, 2017)

Super Cool!!! Just Needs a Good Clean and Tires!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Kuhrthehurt (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey, I did a little cleaning today and it still has some original paint, it looks like the 1914 black and olive model in first photo. But mine has a skip tooth sprocket.
Also got a serial number.


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 18, 2017)

I believe the skip tooth was used around 1910 and later they went to the 1/2" pitch


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 18, 2017)

Davis Sewing Machine built.....Sold through Sears. The "D" thing is a mystery....wish I knew.....but Davis numbers all day. Thanks for sharing, I appreciate it. Put some pictures in the "_Show me your Davis_" thread.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 18, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-your-davis-built-bicycles.20560/


----------



## Kuhrthehurt (Aug 18, 2017)

Goldenindian, thanks for the info, if your ever in the Appleton area you are welcome to check the bike out along with a few others I have, just send a PM.


----------

